# can't see videos in aosp roms



## ucpro (Nov 16, 2011)

I can hear them fine, just can't see them with any browser besides opera. I also use zumocast to stream video from my computer and have the same issue. im on miui vicious 5.0. 
I had these problems with cyanagen also. is this just an issue with aosp based roms?


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Get root explorer then follow this path. Data/data/com.android.browser/app_plugins/com.adobe.flashplayer/.macromedia/flashplayer then longpress on configuration.data, select permissions and uncheck all boxes press ok and enjoy embedded videos

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

I just reinstall flash...usually works

Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


----------

